# St. Joe County Haul



## hongocongo (Apr 28, 2013)

Whoo hoo! Got into a batch of HUGE whites/yellows this afternoon!!! Very fresh so I suppose there will still be more this week!


----------



## OnePhatKatt (9 mo ago)

Can you give a generalzation of about where in St. Joe they were growing? I've been out the past 2 weekends. Went to New Carslile, Lakeville, Mishawaka & Oceola areas and haven't seen a one.


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

OnePhatKatt said:


> Can you give a generalzation of about where in St. Joe they were growing? I've been out the past 2 weekends. Went to New Carslile, Lakeville, Mishawaka & Oceola areas and haven't seen a one.


That post is from 2013


----------



## OnePhatKatt (9 mo ago)

Kbart said:


> That post is from 2013


I noticed that after replying. Have you seen any this year?


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

I found a few here and there, but the past two days being so cold has stymied new growth. They will still show up, but we need a couple warm nights, and the trees to start producing a little shade. By this time next week we should've had our first decent flush of the season


----------



## OnePhatKatt (9 mo ago)

Regionnaire said:


> I found a few here and there, but the past two days being so cold has stymied new growth. They will still show up, but we need a couple warm nights, and the trees to start producing a little shade. By this time next week we should've had our first decent flush of the season


I am hoping with the 60+ degree weather that Sunday & Monday will be fruitful. Pun intended.


----------

